# Nose color



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Hello, I am curious, does the nose color change as they get older. If a chi's nose is pink at birth will it turn to black later? Thanks, kay


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Both of my boys noses were always brown since I have had them. I got Yoshi at 9 weeks and Chibi at 15 weeks so I dont know if they were another color before hand?


----------



## canadiandawn (Jan 11, 2006)

Shiver's nose is black but because she eats out of a stainless steel dish, she now has a brown stripe right in the middle of her nose where it creases.


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

I think their nose color will be the same. I know Ivy is a cream with a black nose, but I have seen creams with pink noses also. Willow of course has a gray nose since she is a silver.

Lori


----------



## carachi (Mar 20, 2005)

Lillie was born with a pink nose and it never changed.


----------



## Rah (May 3, 2007)

Baby was born with a black nose - I remember I specifically asked for a female puppy with a black nose and brown eyes, and my breeder was able to tell me immediately that there were three puppies in the litter that looked like they would end up that way, which was at about a week old.


----------



## Chigang (May 15, 2007)

A lot will be pink at birth and go dark, but if they are 12 weeks and its still pink then it may stay like that. The colour comes in the first 3 weeksa from birth


----------



## *Lydz* (Mar 30, 2007)

Pebbles nose has stayed the same - mainly brown with pink bits


----------



## Harley Ridin Chopper (Nov 8, 2007)

Chopper is just shy of a year and his nose was pink at birth but quickly changed to what I guess is considered liver colored and has stayed the same since. I have seen pups born with pink noses and their noses usually start turning black in the first few weeks, so your pups nose should stay the same.


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

I think some chocolates can have what looks like a pink nose when they're babies but changes to a darker shade of a pinky brown as they age. 

Jack's pink nose is slowly changing to black with age.


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Tyson had a jet black nose when I got him and about a year ago it started going pink where he licks it lol so now he has a pink and black nose !


----------



## tazruby (Jan 2, 2006)

my babys noses never changed colors both still have the same color as the day they each came home


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Thanks everyone for all your input.


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

It really depends on the coloration of the dog. Chloe's nose was mostly pink when we got her, and now it's completely black. It ended up completely changing colors when she was about 6-8 months old.

10 weeks:










Now (2 years):


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

omg jessie thats a big difference isnt it
its amazing


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

freedomchis said:


> omg jessie thats a big difference isnt it
> its amazing


I agree- it really is! I miss her little pink speckled nose! lol.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Wow, those are great photos of the change of nose colors, Thanks for the interesting info.


----------

